# Help me improve this shop space



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

Frankly, I am always tripping over stuff… Also, it is a bugger work for long periods in.

But, maybe you can provice me with some ideas on how to make the shop a little more cozzy…

Don't get me wrong.. I love my little shop… its where I go to stress relieve… but when you trip and go falling into the workbench.. it is never fun….

Here are the pics, for you to provide suggestions from.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

It's pretty hard to tell you what to do based on these pictures, but I will make 2 points that may be helpful.

- I see a lot of available wall space where you could put up shelves and/or pegboard or what ever and get more stuff off the floor.

- Get the wood you are not currently using out of the shop. Of course, that assumes you have someplace out of the shop to store the wood.


----------



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

Frankly, I do a mess of different things… I think I am going to stop with the big stuff after this, and start making a few end grain cutting boards… after I squeeze a TS in there…lol..

Things like the planer are on wheels.

Also, I think, that bench is going to get turned. and put on a wall, rather than in the center of the room, jutting out 8ft into the 24ft space.

Oh yea, the Garage is 24×13ft


----------



## quartrsawn (Aug 8, 2009)

First I would get the ladder off the floor,hang it on wall or from ceiling, those plastic covered screw in metal hooks work well.The wall over the trash cans looks like a good spot. Then get rid of the trash and mt boxes and turn your work bench and shelf unit parallel to the rear wall.Then place your air compressor under your bench. A lumber rack on wall over miter saw is also something to consider . Hope this helps.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

looks like you have quite a bit of space there - not as small as you think it is. the idea though is to make it efficient.

for smaller shop space like yours it is best to keep everything on wheels/mobile bases, and store everything on the perimeter including workbenches and what not, and use the center for movement and to get to everything. Once you place anything in the center area you are blocking your entire work access - I had the same thing with my TS somewhat in the center which was practically impossible to do anything without getting bruised. I recently rearranged everything to be on the perimeter and for most operations I don't need to move anything, although for some operations I'll pull the bandsaw, or router to the center to do something - then put it back in place.

http://lumberjocks.com/PurpLev/blog/17604


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Golly, I wish my shop was as clean as yours!


----------



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

Good ideas.

I like to be able to work from 2 sides of the bench, because if I am working on something substancial, then I dont have to spin a 40lb coffee table, like a break dancer.. lol…

The trash must stay…. trust me, I have tried to get it out of there… but pops wants it inside…

The ladder I do actually use occasionally… but yea, it needs to go..

Same with the snowblower… but my father wants that to stay too…grr…

I do agree.. its not at all efficient…

I do have a lumber rack, I didnt picture it.. → In pic 1 do you see the light closest to the camera. Well thats a hump. On the other side of that hump, is a set of hooks, that I lay my lumber across.. Its up out of the way… although occasionally hairy to get stuff off of…


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

I see a lot of unused wall space. That would be the first thing I'd think about. In a small area, the more stuff off the ground and out of the way the better IMO. Also, I used to keep my trash cans in the garage too and realized how much space they take up. If your neighbors dont mind and you dont have animals near by, see if you can put them on the side of your house.


----------



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

Its not at all clean… I just picked up the week old Nitrile gloves off the floor today..!

There is sawdust all over… it needs a cleaning.. lol…


----------



## kb7fxj (Feb 9, 2008)

I have about the same size shop as you. i too am new to wood working but having a lot of fun. If you go to my home and look at my shop I just put pictures there so you could see. Everything I have is on wheels but it works. Good luck. Art Wasilla, Alaska


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

more cabs
more racks
french cleats
move things around 
till they find their place
(they always do
for maximum usage)
or you could do this 
and just work around it 
till you are in a corner lol


----------



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

looks good… lol…jk


----------



## Sarit (Oct 21, 2009)

I know this sounds crazy, but maybe you can build an interior wall in the back to serve as a nook to store the trashcans, wood, ladders, snow equipment. It would be parallel to the back wall (about 5-8 feet away from it), but not as wide so that you can get back there. Once you put a bunch of shelves in there, you won't believe how much you can store there. Then the rest of your shop can be dedicated to woodworking.

Rather than one big bench, you could have a few smaller benches of the same height on wheels and leveling feet that you could reconfigure as needed and store against the wall when not. When you need a big bench, just put them next to each other and add some clamps.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

look up - space in/near the ceiling
look forward - wall space for cabinets, shelves, hanging stuff
look down - spaces under benches, shelves? space for equipment on wheels? 
organize - put rarely used stuff in bins that can be stacked etc… just making it "invisible" will help make the space feel better.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

Have you tried the shop planner at grizzly?

http://www.grizzly.com/workshopplanner.aspx


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

It appears that the only natuiral light comes from the windows on the garage door. Install several 4' T-8 fixtures on the ceiling. Paint walls and ceiling white to further brighten up the space. You will be amazed at how much this helps.

If possible, install additional electrical recepticles on the wall, about 42" high. This will reduce having to step on cords on the floor, and possible eliminate the need for extension cords.

As Rich advised, I too recommend shelving on the walls. Shelving is much more versatile than cabinets. I also find that the metal "mechanic's" tool cabinets with drawers, ie: Craftsman, are much more space efficient in the very small shop than pegboard. I keep my tool cabinets in front of the garage door. Since they are on casters, they can be moved if the door needs to be opened for access.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Move away from "Pops" You gain the sq.ft. from the garbage cans, ladders, snowblower etc.
Problem solved.


----------



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

I would… I really would… but theres this little issue on the age… 2 more years…then your suggestion will work.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

a good point


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

One way to get him to change is to put some sawdust in the snowblowers carburetor. That'll get him to move it. And a minor mistake with the circular saw could take care of the ladder problem.
If you need advice on the garbage cans, I'll have to think about that one.
;-)


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Seriously,
Could you build a nice rough-sawn cedar enclosure outside along the house for the G-cans? Would be a nice, fun project and eliminate smells. Dad might go along with that.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

A place for every thing and everything in it's place = organization. I would have the benches and storage on the sides, larger tools on mobile bases and have room to move around while working. Look at my work shop. I have about the same space as you and I have a lot in that space.

Our shop is reflection of the way we thing. Clutter is clutter. Look at the other shops on LJ and when you see something you can use, adapt it to your shop. You will move things around until you are comfortable.
No.i…Paint the entire inside white first. This improves the lighting immensely.


----------



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

I don't think he will go for it…. he doesn't want cold feet, putting out the trash… after all, we do have almost 30" of snow on the ground…. 72" in some spots(plows..)


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

yah.. they need to stay inside .. so build a storage unit/shelving ave them … then it's a matter of pulling out the bin, adding the trash and sliding it back into its spot


----------



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

Good idea… I didnt think about that… maybe build a shelving unit over them… or perhaps a counter top…


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

I agree with the shelves/pegboard idea. A LONG row of shelves would hold larger things, and less frequently used things.

A long wall (you could literally go almost floor to ceiling) of pegboard-screwed into furring strips or framing-would hold all your ready-access, commonly used tools.

And I like the idea about playing the Dad game-one way or another. The more stuff you build for THEIR house/use, the more space they might be willing to arrange for you


----------



## ToddTurner (Apr 20, 2009)

I noticed that you have a 'lunchbox' planer and so do i. I thought i needed the dead conveyor for infeed and outfeed sides of the planer but i do not. Then i was able to move the planer over to the side and free a bunch of work space up. Try it, may work for you.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

newbie,
I looked at your profile. Nothing filled out. Based on a possible 70" of snow, where is your location ?


----------



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

Todd: Mine has awful snipe without some sort of outfeed table.
Jim: Rhode Island. We recently had 24" then yesterday we had an additional 18". So Maybe 30" accumulation(2" melted, but not too much melted).. But with snowplows, they mounded it up to about my shoulder level-head level… and Im about 6'


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

!
Your shop needs to be neat, clean and organized. Use every avaiable space you have for storage.


----------



## TechRedneck (Jul 30, 2010)

You may not want to hear this now but consider your dust collection runs if you plan to add one (and you will) this way you can decide where you want to place the DC first, run a main line and use a few blast gates to drop off to tools with flex hose. Draw it out on paper and plan a work flow. This can be pretty fun actually.

Here is how I solved some storage problems









Hang lumber or use a mobile lumber rack, tucks against the wall nicely








Use available wall space to hang yard tools, you'll want them off the floor for better cleaning








I was thinking of a mobile pipe rack but built this one and hung it above the assembly table. All the clamps are within reach when I need them. I'll build another when I get more clamps (never enough!)


----------



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

I won't be adding DC. The house is destined to be sold. Everything I do now, I can take with me… Even the hardwired workbench… just a snip here… a snip there… tie off over there… and presto…


----------



## TechRedneck (Jul 30, 2010)

Then make everything mobile! Do yourself a favor and spend a few extra dollars on good casters. I went the cheap route at first and learned a lesson. Nothing like having a nice tool or cabinet all loaded up and then have trouble moving it around. This is more important when you are pushing it onto a moving van.

Good casters last a lifetime and can be re-used. Cheap ones end up in the garbage after you pay for a hernia operation


----------

